# My Fish Wont Eat Heads



## FoxSanjuro (Dec 7, 2011)

My RBPS have this interesting habit of devouring everything but the heads of the fish they eat. That includes feeders and frozen silversides. I rarely feed this but it seems to be a favorite for them. the heads normally have to be taken out or the crawfish with eat it. has this happened to anyone else? they are about 2 inches long atm


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

This is quite common. Just scoop out the heads


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

they are still too small for eating the heads, once they get bigger heads will dissappear also.


----------



## FoxSanjuro (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah I haven't fed them silvers in a while because of this.


----------

